# 22 Days till oct 1st



## BUZZBYE (Aug 31, 2005)

"22 Days till oct 1st" Can I get a Hell Yeah!!!!!! :sniper:


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

ya hunting season starats here on oct 1st too I cant wait to get out either cheers to that :beer: 
-Grouse Hunter


----------



## BUZZBYE (Aug 31, 2005)

Hows the weather up in Canada ?


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

well so far it pretty warm through the day like yesterday it was 30 C, but in the morning it is freezing like sometime below 0.
-Grouse Hunter 8)


----------

